# FS: Some rare, and some hard to get plants!



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm helping my friend move and hes got some plants he wants to get rid of. Here attached is a picture of some of the plants he is going to sell. Not sure of how many portions, but first come first serve. Theres more plants to come, he is just in the process of moving them out. All these plants require a nutrient rich substrate like ADA and require low pH. Best suitable for crystal shrimp tanks. For his setup, he uses GEX substrate for shrimp and plant, some tanks with CO2 some without and do fine. His pH ranges from 6.8 and lower, lowest tank I've checked is with a pH of 5.










1) $1.25 per plant
2) $6 per plant (grows small)
3) $8 per plant
4) I'm buying it =) so no price there =P as he only has 7 he is willing to sell but will be able to see in my setups!
5) $1.10 per stem CORRECTION! look below

CORRECTION! number 5 Staurogyne repens is minimum 5 stems and 10 for $10. However, I don't think he has enough to go around. I will go and check on thursday after one of my finals and see if i can snap a few pics of his setups if he hasn't started taking it down yet.

times for picking up is also same as my other thread: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-equipment-classifieds-27/fs-clearing-out-some-extra-uneeded-equipment-4965/#post45036


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Frank.

I'll take 5 stems on Ranunculus and 5 stems Staurogyne repens too.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

#3 Eriocolon SP. 1 plant please
#5 Staurogyne, 3 stems


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyone know what species of eriocaulon 2 and 3 are? One looks like eriocaulon cinereum.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

vdub said:


> Anyone know what species of eriocaulon 2 and 3 are? One looks like eriocaulon cinereum.


Pic 2) Eriocaulon goias
Pic 3) Eriocaulon cinereum
Pic 4) Eriocaulon sp. matto grosso

Just my educated guesses though  !

Very nice plants indeed.


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd be interested in #3x2.


----------



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

#3 x 5 please


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pm'd to all those who PM'd if you have not received a PM please PM me.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

is your friend on this forum?


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

unfortunately no.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd love a couple stems of # 5 but i doubt there will ba any left....


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Scholz said:


> I'd love a couple stems of # 5 but i doubt there will ba any left....


Hey Brian =) I'll talk to him he has 6 120P ADA tanks covered with them lol.


----------



## cheaman (Apr 22, 2010)

Willing to ship, or is this pickup only?


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

cheaman said:


> Willing to ship, or is this pickup only?


yes I can ship, however, it is a matter of availablility.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

I am currently at SFU pulling an all nighter and cramming like crazy! whoever came up with having exams on a saturday morning at 8:30 is [email protected]# enough said, an update to this thread. My friend is still setting up his fishroom and I am helping him whenever I have time. He will start moving his ADA tanks soon, just not yet. When he does that is when I will see how many plants he wants to sell. I already got my bunch  will post a pic up at around 2-3pm after my final and off campus.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

A bit off-topic, but gOod luck on your exam! Been there, done that up on the hill.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I'd like 10 stems of #5. 10 stems minimum and willing to split 6 stems with someone.


----------



## cheaman (Apr 22, 2010)

Hope your exam went well!

I'd like 2 of #2, 2 of #3, 10 stems of #5 and I'd really love 1-2 of #4 if by chance he has any more to sell. Please PM me!
Thanks!



jiang604 said:


> yes I can ship, however, it is a matter of availablility.


----------



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

any upates?


----------

